# I Had An Epiphany...or 2...



## OCDAudio (Oct 6, 2009)

_Hello Everybody, I'm Doctor Nick... 
How's that...enough to worry you ? Linked to this Site in a search, so all my problems are solved, Right ? Just got 2 of these and I am seeking opinions/information on these Epiphany 10" Subs...
They came in a package-deal with a pair of DCM TF-600's , and a pair of TF-350's... I had heard
good reports on the Time Frames, for my preferences, so "Hearing Unheard", Our version of "Sight-Unseen" in Audio-Land... I don't see well anymore... So I took the Subs too, I knew I was going to need a Sub-Woof eventually for my first "Home-Theater" ... You can't hurt my feelings, I am having difficulty
googling info. that would probably link me back to the main Resource of this type stuff. Thanks..OCD   _


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Nice OCDAudio. Two epiphany subs? The more the better!


----------



## phatster (Oct 7, 2009)

S W E E T!!!!!! I used those several years ago on a yacht set-up.......they are very good quality and known for their "extinquish" feature.Enjoy my friend:R


----------



## OCDAudio (Oct 6, 2009)

_Thanks for the first 2 responses... hope for more input on these.
Mr.Liu... it would be interesting to know if you are the same Jon Liu that lived in Florida, and flew your Ultra-Lite out of River Ranch Resort ... We crashed on take-off,hit a hole routed-out by a hog on the grass-strip. Anyway , Jon, thanks for the response, Great Site. _


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Nope, OSDAudio. That is not me as I have never lived in Florida. The name Jon (John) is pretty common and then my last name is pretty common in the chinese community as well. Put them both together and I am about as regular as the name "John Doe" in China/Taiwan.


----------

